# digital camera not detected via USB cable



## semi-ambivalent (Oct 24, 2010)

I am having a problem where my Canon Powershot 630 is not detected when I plug it in to download images while running "mykernel". If I boot into kernel.GENERIC (8.1-R-p1, amd64) the camera is detected just fine. I re-compiled a kernel after un-commenting everything in the config's USB support and USB serial sections (except the double bulk pipe entry) but that kernel also fails to properly detect the camera. Is there anything *not* in the USB sections of config that pertains to USB devices? SCSI perhaps?

FWIW, I can mount flash drives without issue. It's just that dang camera that seems to need GENERIC.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 24, 2010)

```
apropos usb | grep "      "
```
 Have you tried with *all* the usb drivers kldloaded? Both usb ports?


----------



## jem (Oct 25, 2010)

semi-ambivalent said:
			
		

> Is there anything *not* in the USB sections of config that pertains to USB devices? SCSI perhaps?



Yes, SCSI.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2010)

More specifically:

```
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          pass            # Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)

device          uhci            # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ohci            # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ehci            # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device          usb             # USB Bus (required)
device          ugen            # Generic
device          umass
```


----------



## fronclynne (Oct 25, 2010)

jem said:
			
		

> Yes, SCSI.



Indeed.  AFIK _all_ externally plugged in storage on FreeBSD is through scbus(4) and da(4).  In any case, unless you really know for certain that you'll never use it (embedded devices, for instance) or you really desperately need to save a couple 100K in your root directory _do not remove basic SCSI support from your kernel_ (people who enjoy pulling out their own hair excepted).


----------



## semi-ambivalent (Nov 17, 2010)

*The cable problem is solved now*

And, yes, it was SCSI. I had fat fingered a kernel config line with a comment. It's silly really. I have 4GB of RAM; no reason to trim configs anymore. Must be a habit held over from my 4.x days.
thx

sa


----------

